# Speaking of trailer gurus...



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Truck and minivan are wired 4 flat.

When I went to hook everything back up, I noticed 5 wires, one being the "amber." Lights didn't work. I wired the amber and brown together with the brown from the vehicle. Lights worked, but I am not sure if this is correct.

Don't ask me how I had it wired before.:thumbup:


----------

